# Castilian Spanish



## Edwin

He estado discutiendo con mi amigo, Greg, (que  sabe nada nada sabe de castellano) sobre "Castilian Spanish". He tratado de decirle que no hay un español estándard, pero él no me cree e insiste que debe ser tal clase de español. Greg plantea la cuestión así (para este foro): 


> Back in the 1950s, my mother took two years of Spanish in college, and was
> told that it was "Castilian" Spanish.  Decades, later, when I took French in
> High school, it was Parisian French.
> 
> If a high school or college is going to teach a foreign language, they
> would try to teach the most respectable version they could.  In the 1950s,
> Europeans might want to learn BBC English, or the proper English of Henry
> Higgins, or even CBS American English; they would not want to learn Dixie
> Southern.
> 
> Here is one theory.  Language is one of the many means that Old Money
> uses to identify social climbing bounders (and worse).  Old Money sends its
> children to schools to be taught proper English by Professor Higgins, who
> makes money writing books on English as a second language.  Many schools
> prefer Higginses book over that of, say, the Scientifically & Culturally
> Correct English because the version of English Higgins offers is
> more...respectable, whatever its defects.  And so schools around the world
> wind up learning to speak English the way they do in certain neighborhoods
> in London.
> 
> So here is the question: *what is this "Castilian Spanish"?*  Has anyone
> heard of it?  Is it a 1950s-era respectable form of Spanish (as opposed to
> the apparently scientifically and culturally correct Academy Spanish) taught
> partly for status reasons?  Does it have anything to do with Castile - or
> perhaps to certain neighborhoods in certain cities of Castile?  Is this the
> language the Old Money of Latin America spoke in the 1950s?  And if so, do
> they still speak it now?
> 
> Just curious - and convinced that there are Spanish as will as English
> fair ladies...



Agradezco si alguién puede contestarle a Greg.


----------



## WillyLandron

Edwin said:
			
		

> He estado discutiendo con mi amigo, Greg, (que sabe nada de castellano) sobre "Castilian Spanish". He tratado de decirle que no hay un español estándard, pero él no me cree e insiste que debe ser tal clase de español. Greg plantea la cuestión así (para este foro):
> 
> 
> Agradezco si alguién puede contestarle a Greg.


If you can get your hands on a copy of Butt and Benjamin's 
*A Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish *read the Preface. It argues that no single version of Spanish is considered THE standard. No Colombian, Argentinian, Spaniard, Cuban, or Peruvian in their right mind will tell you that their brand of Spanish is better or more of the standard than any other.

In the past, perhaps Castillian Spanish or Peninsular Spanish was considered more prestigious in the US but that's certainly not the case today.

---

It's important to remember that the Spanish of Seville was a formidable rival to the Spanish of Toledo-Madrid. Toledo-Madrid Spanish has *never* been the language of old money in the Americas and anything that came to and from Latin America came through Seville for a very long time. Seville ruled the Americas, not Madrid.

Madrid as the center of Spain is a relatively recent event and happened after Peru and Mexico were incorporated into the Empire. So there was probably never a time where sounding Madrileño was beneficial to anybody in Latin America. Not in the 1950s, not in the 1850s or the 1750s or the 1650s, or the 1550s. The traces of Castillian pronunciation in the Americas are few and far between. There is a reason for that. It is nothing like Parisian French in the Francophonie.


----------



## Sca

Edwin: es sólo mi opinión y reconozco que los españoles tendrán más para decirte. Es un problema más político que otra cosa, y el punto está en 'Spanish' más que en Castilian. La gente que habla Catalán, o Gallego, no aceptan facilmente que el idioma de Castilla sea nombrado como 'Spanish' porque ésto no los reconoce. Para colmo de males, Franco prohibió hablar las lenguas regionales e hizo el problema aún mayor.
Así lo ve un sudamericano y ellos nos dirán si es algo diferente...


----------



## diegodbs

Sca said:
			
		

> Edwin: es sólo mi opinión y reconozco que los españoles tendrán más para decirte. Es un problema más político que otra cosa, y el punto está en 'Spanish' más que en Castilian. La gente que habla Catalán, o Gallego, no aceptan facilmente que el idioma de Castilla sea nombrado como 'Spanish' porque ésto no los reconoce. Para colmo de males, Franco prohibió hablar las lenguas regionales e hizo el problema aún mayor.
> Así lo ve un sudamericano y ellos nos dirán si es algo diferente...


 
Así figura en la Constitución:
*Artículo 3
*1. El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. Todos los españoles tienen
el deber de conocerla y el derecho a usarla.
2. Las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales en las respectivas
Comunidades Autónomas de acuerdo con sus Estatutos.
3. La riqueza de las distintas modalidades lingüísticas de España es un patrimonio
cultural que será objeto de especial respeto y protección


----------



## San

Edwin said:
			
		

> He estado discutiendo con mi amigo, Greg, (que sabe nada de castellano) sobre "Castilian Spanish". He tratado de decirle que no hay un español estándard, pero él no me cree e insiste que debe ser tal clase de español. Greg plantea la cuestión así (para este foro):
> 
> 
> Agradezco si alguién puede contestarle a Greg.


Hola Edwin, la palabra "castellano" ( no español castellano ), referida a la lengua se emplea en varios sentidos según el contexto. Aparte de estos casos que comento lo que se usa normalmente es "español"

1- La forma "política" de llamar a la lengua. Yo oficialmente hablo castellano, porque así está en la Constitución

2- La forma de llamar a la lengua española en España por oposición a otras lenguas también españolas.  En ese sentido yo no hablo catalán, hablo castellano.

3- El español standar de España, que por supuesto existe. Es decir, consideramos ahora el castellano como un dialecto, que es el hablado en ciertas regiones de la parte central de la península. No sé si decir Madrid, porque allí también tienen un acento bastante apreciable.

Es sobre todo el que se habla en televisión, en los informativos, y el que los presentadores se esfuerzan por hablar e imitar. Lo puedes escuchar con una nitidez cristalina en el doblaje de las películas extranjeras, por ejemplo. Es el único "español" que suena "neutro" en todo el territorio español, el español sin acento, es decir, que no te preguntas de dónde es el chico o la chica que está hablando.

En este sentido yo no hablo la variedad standar castellana, porque soy andaluz y aquí hablamos de otra manera.

Por lo demás siempre digo que hablo "español". Espero haberte aclarado algo.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

The best (Castilian) clear pure Spanish can be found in many regions in Spain. Every region has a different accent or tone.

I agree with San that the best Castilian Spanish you can find is on the Spanish TV when you are watching a film. That is a clear pure Spanish in my opinion. 

What we call clear pure Spanish is when we meet somebody and we cannot trace his regional origin (no accent, no regional idioms, no tone or "music").

According to most Spaniards, the best clear pure Spanish is found in Salamanca area (Old Castile Region). However when you listen for example to Fernando Alonso (F1 champion, from Asturias), Pau Gasol (NBA player, form Catalonia and bilingual Catalan Castilian) or Xabi Alonso (Liverpool Football player, bilingual Basque-Castilian)..., I do not notice any difference. The more educated and the younger, the more standard it becomes.

For the Latin-American people saying there is no better Spanish, I prefer not to comment, but would like to remind you that the preferences of the Diplomatic personnel and their children is to study Spanish in Spain, preferably at the University of Salamanca (some kind of high level glamour for their CV's). 

Same as in Spain it is preferable to have Oxford English accent, Tours French accent, Florence Italian accent or Hanover German accent.

My Spanish accent is from Madrid, my German from Switzerland, my English from Canada and my French from Le Midi (zero glamour as per “VIP non-written rules”)


----------



## SpiceMan

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Names_given_to_the_Spanish_language


----------



## belén

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> For the Latin-American people saying there is no better Spanish, I prefer not to comment, but would like to remind you that the preferences of the Diplomatic personnel and their children is to study Spanish in Spain, preferably at the University of Salamanca (some kind of high level glamour for their CV's).



If you pretended not to comment, why did you comment?

You are implying that Diplomatics know what they are doing by sending their personel and children to study Spanish in Spain and not in other Spanish speaking lands. Well, I think this is a completely biased opinion and I don't think Spanish (from Spain) accent has a better reputation or glamour whatsoever. This has been commented in two hundred other threads.

Belén


----------



## Outsider

Most of what your friend wrote seems right, *Edwin*. As to his question:



> So here is the question: what is this "Castilian Spanish"? Has anyone
> heard of it? Is it a 1950s-era respectable form of Spanish (as opposed to
> the apparently scientifically and culturally correct Academy Spanish) taught
> partly for status reasons? Does it have anything to do with Castile - or
> perhaps to certain neighborhoods in certain cities of Castile? Is this the
> language the Old Money of Latin America spoke in the 1950s? And if so, do
> they still speak it now?
> 
> Just curious - and convinced that there are Spanish as will as English
> fair ladies...


"Castilian Spanish", in this sense, would be the standard Spanish of Spain (preferred by the Spanish media, described in Spanish grammars, etc.) It is based on the dialect of the region of Castile -- hence its name --, but not necessarily identical to it in every aspect. In fact, I understand that the dialect of Madrid (the capital of Spain, which is located in Castile) has some nonstandard features. 

Nowadays, though, I believe many Spanish courses for foreigners are not based on the Spanish standard, but in various Latin American standards.


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que estamos mezclando un poco las cosas... una cosa es "idioma"....  El castellano es el español.  El español es el castellano.  Es el mismo idioma.  Los idiomas regionales de España como el gallego y el catalán son idiomas distintos...no son variedades del castellano/español.

Dentro de ese concepto de idioma hay mucha variedad.  El castellano hablado en Bogotá es diferente del castellano hablado en México que no es el mismo que el de Madrid ni de Santander ni de La Alberca.

Yo no voy a decirle a un sureño de Estados Unidos que no habla el inglés porque no habla como Margaret Thatcher.  Tampoco le voy a decir que no lo habla porque no habla como Matt Lauer.  No le voy a decir a un bostoniano que no habla inglés porque no lo habla como George W. Bush.
Pero todos hablamos inglés...en sus muchas manifestaciones.

¿Es una variedad mejor que otra?  Pues, no.  Pero necesitamos poder valernos de un stándar cuando las circunstancias lo dicten.


----------



## SpiceMan

Soy Yo, creo que no es tán simple como lo decís. Español y Castellano son exactamente lo mismo (100% equivalentes), o no dependiendo del contexto. El link a wikipedia que posteé arriba lo explica bastante bien.


			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Names_given_to_the_Spanish_language


Además al leer este thread me quedé pensando, e hice un nuevo thread en cultural discussions que está relacionado, tal vez te interese.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=96253


----------



## San

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> It's important to remember that the Spanish of Seville was a formidable rival to the Spanish of Toledo-Madrid. Toledo-Madrid Spanish has *never* been the language of old money in the Americas and anything that came to and from Latin America came through Seville for a very long time. Seville ruled the Americas, not Madrid.


Creo que pasas por alto una cuestión importante cuando hablas del dialecto andaluz como rival del dialecto castellano. Y lo digo como andaluz. Vamos a ver, el español tiene muchos dialectos, tal vez cientos, miles, incluyendo los de América. Pero sólamente hay *uno* que todos los españoles, independientemente de dónde vivan, consideran *propio*: el castellano estandar, o el español estandar de España, o como lo quieras llamar.

Con propio no quiero decir sólo que se entienda, también se entiende el mejicano, ni que necesariamente se hable en la calle ( cada uno en su región puede que use otros dialectos locales ). Me refiero a que se conoce ( no se enseña otra cosa en la escuela ), que no resulta extraño sino familiar, porque desde pequeños lo hemos oído emplear en el cine, la radio, la televisión y los periódicos. Y que sólo con un pequeño esfuerzo puede pasar a emplearse incluso en la lengua hablada, por ejemplo cuando hablas con un extranjero ( normalmente los europeos aprenden el standar castellano ). Este es el sentido de estandar, claro.

El otro día un forero del otro lado del océano comentaba que la distinción pretérito perfecto/indefinido propia del standar castellano le sonaba a chiste. Es España algunos dialectos locales neutralizan también esta distinción, pero a nadie le suena a chiste la versión estandar, claro.

Por tanto puedes comparar el dialecto andaluz y el dialecto mejicano ambos como no castellanos. Pero lo que no puedes es comparar a los *hablantes* andaluces con los mejicanos. Los primeros conocen el estandar castellano y lo consideran propio, los segundos no.


----------



## WillyLandron

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> Same as in Spain it is preferable to have Oxford English accent, Tours French accent, Florence Italian accent or Hanover German accent.



I don't speak German but I speak Italian and French. The prestige Italian is *NOT *from Florerence and the prestige French is *NOT *from Tours. That's a myth.

See: *Language Myths. Laurie Bauer and Peter Trudgill, eds. London: Penguin,  1998. *

You might feel that Spanish in Salamanca is better. That's fine. That's a matter of personal taste. So is the choice to study Spanish in Salamanca. It's based on prejudice. 

If you want to be the embassador of the United Kingdom to Mexico, Salamanca Spanish will be useful to you but you saying "una tatha de café" and "voy a por pan" will give you no advantage in Mexico City. As a matter of fact, some of the things you say will confuse Mexicans and cause misunderstandings. Causing misunderstandings is not what diplomats are supposed to do.

In any case, Mexicans are not as impressed with Iberian Spanish as naive American students who are in the futile pursuit of the "purist" Spanish.


----------



## WillyLandron

San said:
			
		

> Creo que pasas por alto una cuestión importante cuando hablas del dialecto andaluz como rival del dialecto castellano. Y lo digo como andaluz. Vamos a ver, el español tiene muchos dialectos, tal vez cientos, miles, incluyendo los de América. Pero sólamente hay *uno* que todos los españoles, independientemente de dónde vivan, consideran *propio*: el castellano estandar, o el español estandar de España, o como lo quieras llamar.



Tú lo dijiste: en *España*. En América el acento de Madrid nunca fue un acento de prestigio.La pregunta fue, si mal no recuerdo, si el español Madrid-Toledo fue alguna vez el idioma prestigio, de la clase alta, en *Latinoamérica*.


----------



## San

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> If you want to be the embassador of the United Kingdom to Mexico, Salamanca Spanish will be useful to you but you saying "una tatha de café" and "voy a por pan" will give you no advantage in Mexico City. As a matter of fact, some of the things you say will confuse Mexicans and cause misunderstandings. Causing misunderstandings is not what diplomats are supposed to do.
> .


Cierto, creo que algo parecido debieron pensar en la administración Bush cuando nombraron al embajador en España. Se le nota ambientao en Madrid.


----------



## San

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Tú lo dijiste: en *España*. En América el acento de Madrid nunca fue un acento de prestigio.La pregunta fue, si mal no recuerdo, si el español Madrid-Toledo fue alguna vez el idioma prestigio, de la clase alta, en *Latinoamérica*.


Sí, así es, no había leído la letra pequeña, también preguntaba eso. Yo estaba contestando más bien a qué es el castellano hoy día, después de la estandarización que han llevado a cabo los media, y la escolarización masiva obligatoria. Creo que en inglés ha pasado algo parecido.


----------



## cuchuflete

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> That is a clear pure Spanish *in my opinion*.


 Personal opinions, properly labeled as such, are always welcome. They should not necessarily be confused with either fact or a consensus viewpoint.

Here was the original question, which does not include a request for anyone's personal and very subjective notion of what constitutes "clear" or "pure", least of all "best":



> *what is this "Castilian Spanish"?*  Has anyone
> heard of it?  Is it a 1950s-era respectable form of Spanish (as opposed to
> the apparently scientifically and culturally correct Academy Spanish) taught
> partly for status reasons?  Does it have anything to do with Castile - or
> perhaps to certain neighborhoods in certain cities of Castile?  Is this the
> language the Old Money of Latin America spoke in the 1950s?  And if so, do
> they still speak it now?


Notions of what is best, or most pure, or most clear don't have anything to do with this question. Unless one is prepared to define those adjectives, they offer nothing beyond the personal tastes, prejudices, and preferences of the speaker. 

In the 1950s, in the U.S., some form of peninsular Spanish was taught in schools, with reference to the many varieties found in Spanish-speaking America as very close variants which differed in pronunciation and the use of usted in place of vosotros, etc. Even back then, no one form was described as best, or most pure, most clear, or anything else with a 'most' in front of it. 

Today, again in the U.S., most Spanish language instruction uses a Spanish-speaking American form as a model, and notes the vosotros usage for second person plural as generally limited to European Spanish speakers. There is still no reference to "best". U.S. pedagogues have accepted the obvious: there are many closely related forms of Spanish, and no one is superior to any other. 

Likewise with English--if native speakers in general thought that "Oxford accent" English were in any manner 'better' or more "pure", it would be taught. That is not the case in the U.K. or in other English-speaking countries.

The purported preferences of a tiny handful of people in some diplomatic corps do not establish a reference point of interest outside of that miniscule group.

Of course all readers are most welcome to discount my opinions, so long as they accept the inherent purity, clarity, and general bestness of them.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## WillyLandron

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Of course all readers are most welcome to discount my opinions, so long as they accept the inherent purity, clarity, and general bestness of them.
> 
> regards,
> Cuchuflete



Are we allowed to agree with your opinion? 

I think these language myths are sort of like the 'noble savage' myth and the belief in UFOs. As human beings, we like to imagine that there is a group of people, or alien people, living somewhere, who have somehow escaped the horrible things, and changes, that have happened to the human race and that are somehow still living in a "pure state."

Social scientists in the past were glad to report stories about some tribe in the middle of nowhere who had no word for "war" or "murder" which later proved to be rubbish.  

There are rumors about a place in the Appalachians (they never say where exactly) where people are supposed to speak Shakespearian English. Nonesense! 

The same sort of thing is said about the Altiplano. People up there have been isolated and the language they speak is the language the conquistadores spoke "pure" Spanish and all right was right with the world. Applesauce!

The same thing with Salamanca. Jajaja. Salamanca Spanish has changed alot. It changes just like it changes everywhere. Why wouldn't it. What is it in the water in Salamanca that makes them so different. Even if the "purest" Spanish *was *from Salamanca what would make a thinking person that it hasn't changed by now?

I think people SHOULD study Spanish in Salamanca. They have GREAT schools there. But the Spanish there is just as good and just as bad, in my opinion, as it is anywhere else.

And even if it *were *better. If I was moving to Argentina because of my job, I would brush up _vos _and not worry about _vosotros_. If in my job many workers were Mexicans I would try to learn the kind of Spanish that would help me best communicate with *them*. And if my clients were mostly from Salamanca, guess what? I would learn Salamanca Spanish.

It's just the smart, practical, thing to do.


----------



## DaleC

Me ha explicado un amigo chileno: "Los hispanohablantes no podemos comunicar el uno al otro con intimidades, porque cada region tiene la jerga propia. Nos vemos obligados a usar el vocabulario común, neutral, pero éste carece de intimidad, de emocion." 

 Además, la columna central de los dialectos ibéricos, que consta del andaluz y el castellano, se distingue del resto del romance occidental (los idiomas de Francia, Portugal, y España) por el fenomeno asustante de la pérdida de cuatro consonantes y dos vocales: la serie de fricativas sonoras [v, z, j] más la [š] (inglés "*sh*oe", portugués "*ch*amar, bai*x*a"), y se ha perdido la distincion de dos vocales mediabiertos (mid vowels) delanteras (en la boca), como son las vocales de 'bait' y 'bet', y la distincion de dos vocales mediabiertas traseras, como son las vocales de 'coast' y 'cost'. El castellano y el andaluz cuentan con una sola vocal mediabierta delantera y una sola vocal mediabierta trasera. 



			
				Edwin said:
			
		

> de decirle que no hay un español estándard, -- qué ignorancia
> 
> Greg plantea la cuestión así (para este foro):
> 
> Here is one theory.  Language is one of the many means that Old Money
> uses to identify social climbing bounders (and worse). -- conspiracy theories for muddying the waters, el amigo no tiene ganas de que alguien le convenciera de algo
> 
> So here is the question: *what is this "Castilian Spanish"?*  Has anyone
> heard of it?  -- esta pregunta es pura pieza de retórica, el amigo no tiene ganas de que alguien le convenciera de algo [. . . .] Does it have anything to do with Castile - or
> perhaps to certain neighborhoods in certain cities of Castile?  Is this the
> language the Old Money of Latin America spoke in the 1950s?
> 
> Just curious - and convinced that there are Spanish as will as English
> fair ladies... -- un macho



Castilla es una region de España. El castellano coloquial es el conjunto de los dialectos de esta region. El castellano estandar ha sido cultivado a base del castellano coloquial a lo largo de mil años. 

El romance iberica tiene seis grupos principales bajo de un esquema geographical columnar del este al oeste: el catalán, entonces el aragonés, entonces el castellano y el andaluz, entonces el leonés, al fin el gallego y el portugués. Con los siglos, el pais de Portugal nacio del pais de Galicia. El gallego y el portugués constituyen de veras un idioma común, aunque es politicamente incorrecto afirmarlo. El español abarca el leonés, el castellano, el andaluz, y el aragonés.


----------



## lazarus1907

> He estado discutiendo con mi amigo, Greg, (*que sabe nada de castellano* ) sobre "Castilian Spanish". He tratado de decirle que no hay un español estándard, pero él no me cree e insiste que debe ser tal clase de español. Greg plantea la cuestión así (para este foro):



Saliéndome un poco del tema que aquí se debate....

Cuidado con las palabras nada, nadie, nunca y jamás: Si se usan después del verbo, éste tiene que ser negado. Si se usa antes del verbo, no.

  No sabe nada de Castellano =  Nada sabe de castellano

  No va nunca al cine  = Nunca va al cine


----------



## WillyLandron

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Cuidado con las palabras nada, nadie, nunca y jamás: Si se usan después del verbo, éste tiene que ser negado. Si se usa antes del verbo, no.



En los trenta y pico de años que llevo hablando español es la primera vez que oígo semejante cosa. ¿Según quién o que criterio está mal decir : "No sabe nada de Castellano" ?

Si nos pudieras almenos citar un libro, una regla o algo. Simple y llanamente sacar reglas del aire no nos ayuda para nada. Al contrario, nos confunde.


----------



## mhp

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> En los trenta y pico de años que llevo hablando español es la primera vez que oígo semejante cosa. ¿Según quién o que criterio está mal decir : "No sabe nada de Castellano" ?
> 
> Si nos pudieras almenos citar un libro, una regla o algo. Simple y llanamente sacar reglas del aire no nos ayuda para nada. Al contrario, nos confunde.


WillyLandron I think you misunderstood the post. He is saying that "No sabe nada de castellano" is the correct way to say it.


----------



## WillyLandron

mhp said:
			
		

> WillyLandron I think you misunderstood the post. He is saying that "No sabe nada de castellano" is the correct way to say it.



I think I did. But I don't see anything wrong with the other way either. I will still like to know why.


----------



## Soy Yo

Lo que está diciendo, Willy, es esto:

No va a la biblioteca nunca.
Nunca va a la biblioteca.

Creo que no se ha expresado claramente, porque en las dos oraciones el verbo es "negado." En la primera "no" hace la negación. En la segunda, "nunca" lo hace.

Otro comentario:

Acabo de leer esto: "se ha perdido...la distincion de dos vocales mediabiertas traseras, como son las vocales de 'coast' y 'cost'."

No sé si entiendo esto bien...pero puedo decir que yo sí distingo entre "coast" y "cost" en mi pronunciación. Y creo que es la norma en el inglés de los EE.UU.


----------



## WillyLandron

mhp said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. I'm confused
> You think that "Sabe nada de español" is fine?



So am I. Nevermind Lazarus. I didn't understand what you were trying to explain there.

I see now. He's saying you can't say : Nada sabe de castellano.

But :

*Cuidado con las palabras nada, nadie, nunca y jamás: Si se usan después del verbo, éste tiene que ser negado. Si se usa antes del verbo, no.*

Is not exactly true:

*Te extraño más que nunca.*

In that case *nunca *comes after the verb and there is no negation. 

In any case, I just don't know where that rule comes from but I don't want to hijack the thread so can we get back to the _Castellano _thing?


----------



## mhp

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> No sé si entiendo esto bien...pero puedo decir que yo sí distingo entre "coast" y "cost" en mi pronunciación. Y creo que es la norma en el inglés de los EE.UU.



I think DaleC is saying that the distinction of sounds in "coast" and "cost" are lost in Spanish not English


----------



## Soy Yo

Ah!  Gracias por aclararme eso... sí, es obvio que eso es lo que decía.


----------



## DaleC

En el no. 19, anoté que hay un castellano estandar escrito y hay también una o unas hablas castellanas. Uno puede componer textos en el castellano estandar y recitarlos con cualquier acento. Pero no puede declararse verdadero hablador de "castellano" quien no lo habla con el acento del centro de España. 

Me olvidé de unos rasgos del acento del verdadero castellano. 

1. No se tragan las 's' al final de los silabos. 
2. Representan sonidos distintos las letras 's' y 'z', y ambos sonidos no son el del 's/z' de los dialectos andaluces y americanos. El sonido andaluz/americana indicado por la 's' se asemeja al sonido 's' del inglés (se percibe una diferencia sutil). La diferencia entre el sonido 's' andaluz y el sonido 's' castellano no es nada sutil. 
3. El castellano de Castilla distingue los consonantes 'y' y 'll'.


----------



## JB

Just a philosophical note:  I am fascinated by the amount of heat generated by this subject.  Look at how many lengthy responses, in a short period of time.  There is a lot of ego associated with "the right way" to speak in any language.  Re Castillian, When Ferdinand and Isabella (Fernando e Isabél) were trying to unite Spain and conquer the world, they decided they needed to pick one language to be the official, and only, language of the country, and they went with Castille.  They could have gone the other way, and we'd all be speaking Aragonés.  They also tried to suppress all other languages in their country:  Catalán, Gallego (which is related to Gaelic) and others; obviously, inevitably and fortunately they failed.   

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Edwin

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> For the Latin-American people saying there is no better Spanish, I prefer not to comment, but would like to remind you that the preferences of the Diplomatic personnel and their children is to study Spanish in Spain, preferably at the University of Salamanca (some kind of high level glamour for their CV's).



What diplomatic personnel are you talking about?  The Foreign Language Institute Spanish course designed to teach Spanish to US diplomats uses what they call a "standard" Latin American pronunciation. Vosotros and vos are mentioned but not employed significantly in the course. 

They mention in the introduction to the course that "a person who speaks Latin American Spanish with an acceptable accent will have no problems in Spain."


----------



## lazarus1907

> Te extraño más que nunca.



mmmm... en esta frase el adverbio no parece estar modificando al verbo principal. En la frase "No te extraño nunca" sí lo está.
Yo diría que esta frase es una manera abreviada de decir "Te extraño más de lo que nunca te he extrañado", o "Te extraño más de lo que no te extrañado nunca".



> En los casos en que «no» precede al verbo y «nada» le sigue, no se realiza la simplificación y subsiste, con aparente falta de lógica si se desconoce el significado etimológico de «nada», la duplicidad de negación. La consideración anterior es aplicable exactamente en la misma forma a «nadie, ninguno» y «jamás».
> 
> María Moliner ©


----------



## WillyLandron

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> mmmm... en esta frase el adverbio no parece estar modificando al verbo principal. En la frase "No te extraño nunca" sí lo está.
> Yo diría que esta frase es una manera abreviada de decir "Te extraño más de lo que nunca te he extrañado", o "Te extraño más de lo que no te extrañado nunca".



¡Ah! Eso explica la excepción a la regla. Gracias por la cita de María Moliner. Siempre es bueno saber si es la opinión de un forista o algo que ha establecido la gramática prescriptiva.

Saludos


----------



## WillyLandron

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> Just a philosophical note:  I am fascinated by the amount of heat generated by this subject.  Look at how many lengthy responses, in a short period of time.  There is a lot of ego associated with "the right way" to speak in any language.  Re Castillian, When Ferdinand and Isabella (Fernando e Isabél) were trying to unite Spain and conquer the world, they decided they needed to pick one language to be the official, and only, language of the country, and they went with Castille.  They could have gone the other way, and we'd all be speaking Aragonés.  They also tried to suppress all other languages in their country:  Catalán, Gallego (which is related to Gaelic) and others; obviously, inevitably and fortunately they failed.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.



I think the language of the people in charge simply imposed itself on all others. We speak in English in the US for the same reason. I don't think it was a matter if picking one language out of hat. It's more like adapting the language of the people who "reparte el bacalao".


----------



## lazarus1907

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> ¡Ah! Eso explica la excepción a la regla. Gracias por la cita de María Moliner. Siempre es bueno saber si es la opinión de un forista o algo que ha establecido la gramática prescriptiva.
> 
> Saludos



Es un placer.
De hecho, "descubrí" esta regla por inducción hace muchos años cuando varios amigos míos extranjeros me preguntaron por qué se negaba dos veces en ciertas frases sí, y en otras no. Luego terminé buscándolo en libros de gramática y diccionarios para ver si la regla me la había inventado yo


----------



## Jellby

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> Gallego (which is related to Gaelic)



Any link about this? Maybe the word "gallego" is related to the word "Gaelic", but the language is more between Spanish and Portuguese...


----------



## WillyLandron

Jellby said:
			
		

> Any link about this? Maybe the word "gallego" is related to the word "Gaelic", but the language is more between Spanish and Portuguese...


The word refers to the ethnicity of the people not the language. Gallego is a romance language but the Gallego population and culture are very Celtic. There was a large Celtic population in Spain at the time the Romans came and it survives, to a certain extent in Galicia. Even today, bagpipes  are one of the things you associate with music from the region just like in  Brittany, Scotland and Ireland.


----------



## JB

Re the Celtic population and influence in Spain, and elsewhere in Europe, there is a popular istory book:  _How the Irish Saved Civilization _by Thomas Cahill which deals with this  It's also available read on tape, and the language is intended for the average reader; i.e., it's not filled with academic jargon.


----------



## JB

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> "Te extraño más que nunca".



The literal translation is "I miss you more than *never.
*The English equivalent is:  I miss you more than *ever.  *


----------



## Outsider

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> Re Castillian, When Ferdinand and Isabella (Fernando e Isabél) were trying to unite Spain and conquer the world, they decided they needed to pick one language to be the official, and only, language of the country, and they went with Castille.  They could have gone the other way, and we'd all be speaking Aragonés.


I'm not so sure. It seems that Aragonese was only ever spoken in a smaller area than Castilian. Furthermore, the language with the most prestige in the kingdom of Aragon appears to have been Catalan, rather than Aragonese.



			
				jbruceismay said:
			
		

> They also tried to suppress all other languages in their country:  Catalán, Gallego (which is related to Gaelic) and others; obviously, inevitably and fortunately they failed.


_Gallego_ -- Galician, in English -- is not a Celtic language, as others have noted.
It is true that Isabella was in a war with the Galician nobility, which ended with the defeat and elimination of the Galician nobles, and their replacement with a Castilian-born aristocracy. It's also true that, as a consequence of that civil war, Galician was relegated to the status of spoken language only. However, I am not sure there was any deliberate effort to suppress Galician before the 20th century. Now, Franco, he did try to wipe out Galician, and with some success, it should be admitted.


----------



## WillyLandron

Outsider, isn't there a team in Portugal called "Celtic" something or other? I think we call it "el Celtic de Figo" in Spanish. Is that right?

Celtic-Iberian influence in Portugal too?


----------



## mhp

Outsider said:
			
		

> Now, Franco, he did try to wipe out Galician



 An interesting side note, Franco was in fact Galician, born in Ferrol, Galicia


----------



## belén

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Outsider, isn't there a team in Portugal called "Celtic" something or other? I think we call it "el Celtic de Figo" in Spanish. Is that right?
> 
> Celtic-Iberian influence in Portugal too?



Are you possibly talking about Celta de Vigo - the Galician football team?


----------



## Outsider

I don't know of any football team called "Celtic" in Portugal.

I am always very cautious about alleged "Celtic" influences in this or that part of Iberia. It's true that Iberia was inhabited by people with a Celtic culture until the arrival of the Romans (so was Gaul, and Britain). However, in the centuries of Roman domination, those people were thoroughly Romanized, and then Christianized. Their Celtic languages were lost, except for a little vocabulary and perhaps some suffixes that were kept in Iberian Romance. 

I'm not denying that there may be some traces of Celtic culture in parts of the peninsula, but I think only a historian would be able to identify them, and even so with great caution.


----------



## Outsider

mhp said:
			
		

> An interesting side note, Franco was in fact Galician, born in Ferrol, Galicia


Yep. Nothing like a local boy, for such a job.


----------



## WillyLandron

belen said:
			
		

> Are you possibly talking about Celta de Vigo - the Galician football team?



Yes! See!? Is Vigo in the North? Does it border Galicia? I knew there were Celts in Portugal!!!!


----------



## Outsider

Vigo is in Galicia, Willy.


----------



## WillyLandron

Outsider said:
			
		

> Vigo is in Galicia, Willy.



Jajajaja

That's the second time today! This morning I wrote "sodade" for "saudade" thinking it was Spanish.

I'm having trouble telling what belongs on what side of the border today.


----------



## jmx

San said:
			
		

> Creo que pasas por alto una cuestión importante cuando hablas del dialecto andaluz como rival del dialecto castellano. Y lo digo como andaluz. Vamos a ver, el español tiene muchos dialectos, tal vez cientos, miles, incluyendo los de América. Pero sólamente hay *uno* que todos los españoles, independientemente de dónde vivan, consideran *propio*: el castellano estandar, o el español estandar de España, o como lo quieras llamar.


¿ Todos los españoles ? ¿ Y entonces de qué país son los autores de estas páginas ? :

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=idioma+andal%C3%BA&meta=



			
				San said:
			
		

> ... no resulta extraño sino familiar, porque desde pequeños lo hemos oído emplear en el cine, la radio, la televisión y los periódicos.


Es decir, el español manipulado de los medios. No sé si lo sabías, pero estos medios tienen unos "libros de estilo" o "manuales de estilo", los cuales entre otras cosas fiscalizan hasta extremos enfermizos cómo se debe pronunciar cada 'r' o 'j'. Luego los profesionales harán más o menos caso dependiendo del poder que tengan, pero es un grave error pensar que no pueden ser despedidos por no cumplir suficientemente esas reglas.

Es decir, que ese "español estándar" no se ha formado de forma espontánea, como muchos ingenuamente piensan, sino que está diseñado con total intencionalidad política. Otra cosa es que, al estar los "media" hiperconcentrados en la ciudad de Madrid, el supuesto español estándar se va pareciendo más y más al dialecto local, que yo llamaría "manchego".


----------



## jmx

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> La pregunta fue, si mal no recuerdo, si el español Madrid-Toledo fue alguna vez el idioma prestigio, de la clase alta, en *Latinoamérica*.


Es que el español de Madrid-Toledo tampoco es ni ha sido nunca el idioma prestigioso en España, se supone que el de prestigio es el de Salamanca-Burgos, o al menos esa es la idea que suele tener la gente aquí.


----------



## WillyLandron

jmartins said:
			
		

> Es que el español de Madrid-Toledo tampoco es ni ha sido nunca el idioma prestigioso en España, se supone que el de prestigio es el de Salamanca-Burgos, o al menos esa es la idea que suele tener la gente aquí.



The question never was about Spain in the first place. The thread is about the US and Latin America. It doesn't matter what you call it, or where it's from, Northern Spanish, from Madrid, Toledo, Salamanca, or Burgos, has *NEVER *been a prestige accent in the Americas. *NEVER*. We never cared about the _casa _v. _caza _distinction and very few of us use _vosotros _or say our _esses _the way they do in North Central Spain. 

*The reason :* it doesn't sound better than the way we say it to us (read : we don't care how they say it up there).

All this stuff about Spain was somewhat interesting for a little while, to me at least, but it does *not *answer the question Edwin had. Sigh!


----------



## Soy Yo

Look, if "americano" (and American) can have more than one meaning, why can't "castellano" have more than one meaning?

(1) Castellano = standard Spanish y no tiene que ver con el acento sino con el idioma y su gramática, sintaxis, etc.  El idioma que hablan en los paises hispanoparlantes.

Castellano = Spanish of Spain que tiene que ver con el idioma y su pronunciación.

Seguro que no sé de que hablo...pero....

Por favor, no me maten ni me matéis.


----------



## jmx

DaleC said:
			
		

> Me olvidé de unos rasgos del acento del verdadero castellano.
> 
> 1. No se tragan las 's' al final de los silabos.
> 2. Representan sonidos distintos las letras 's' y 'z', y ambos sonidos no son el del 's/z' de los dialectos andaluces y americanos. El sonido andaluz/americana indicado por la 's' se asemeja al sonido 's' del inglés (se percibe una diferencia sutil). La diferencia entre el sonido 's' andaluz y el sonido 's' castellano no es nada sutil.
> 3. El castellano de Castilla distingue los consonantes 'y' y 'll'.


No sé si eres consciente que los 3 rasgos que das tienen límites geográficos muy diferentes, aunque hay la posibilidad de que 1) y 3) tuvieran el mismo límite en el pasado. Hay una zona enorme, como más de 1/3 de la Península, en la que se da 2) pero no 1) ni 3).

En cualquier caso los límites dialectales no tienen *ni el más mínimo parecido *con los límites históricos de Castilla, que por otra parte nadie se pone de acuerdo en cuales son :

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discusi%C3%B3n:Castilla


----------



## belén

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Look, if "americano" (and American) can have more than one meaning, why can't "castellano" have more than one meaning?
> 
> (1) Castellano = standard Spanish y no tiene que ver con el acento sino con el idioma y su gramática, sintaxis, etc.  El idioma que hablan en los paises hispanoparlantes.
> 
> Castellano = Spanish of Spain que tiene que ver con el idioma y su pronunciación.
> 
> Seguro que no sé de que hablo...pero....
> 
> Por favor, no me maten ni me matéis.


Me encanta tu propuesta 

Para mi no hay un castellano standard. Pero afortunadamente nos entendemos todos porque no hay diferencias tan substanciales sustanciales sorry como para que no nos podamos entender.

Belén


----------



## Outsider

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Look, if "americano" (and American) can have more than one meaning, why can't "castellano" have more than one meaning?


No se moleste... Creo que el mensaje original del amigo de Edwin se refería a apenas uno de los sentidos de la palabra "castellano". Al menos, así lo he entendido.


----------



## San

jmartins said:
			
		

> ¿ Todos los españoles ? ¿ Y entonces de qué país son los autores de estas páginas ? :
> 
> http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=idioma+andal%C3%BA&meta=
> 
> Es decir, el español manipulado de los medios. No sé si lo sabías, pero estos medios tienen unos "libros de estilo" o "manuales de estilo", los cuales entre otras cosas fiscalizan hasta extremos enfermizos cómo se debe pronunciar cada 'r' o 'j'. Luego los profesionales harán más o menos caso dependiendo del poder que tengan, pero es un grave error pensar que no pueden ser despedidos por no cumplir suficientemente esas reglas.
> 
> Es decir, que ese "español estándar" no se ha formado de forma espontánea, como muchos ingenuamente piensan, sino que está diseñado con total intencionalidad política. Otra cosa es que, al estar los "media" hiperconcentrados en la ciudad de Madrid, el supuesto español estándar se va pareciendo más y más al dialecto local, que yo llamaría "manchego".



Hola jmartins, no sólo los de Madrid. En los de Sevilla creo que también es mayoría el acento castellano. Y algunos de los que usan el andaluz, algunas veces que lo he escuhado, suena raro, no parece un acento de ningún sitio en concreto. El problema es que en Andalucía hay varios acentos, y es muy díficil hacer una norma. Y además hay que discernir qué tiene prestigio y se puede decir en televisión, y qué no. Yo lo veo complicado.

Piensa que los periodistas tienen que poder moverse  a otras zonas de España, un acento muy marcado no les va a ayudar. Es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola: los periodistas tienen que hablar lo más parecido a lo que suena neutro en toda España, es decir el castellano, y lo que suena neutro es lo que hablan los locutores, a lo que la gente está acostumbrada. ¿ Piensas que podríamos acostumbrarnos a oir una veintena de acentos distintos, muy marcados, en televisión, doblaje de películas, etc ? Desde luego el telediario sería digno de verse 

Cierto que puede haber gente que rechace el castellano ( no muchos, la verdad, en Andalucía el nacionalismo es marginal ), me parece una postura política respetable. Yo hablaba de que culturalmente el castellano es familiar y natural para nosotros, por imposición o las razones que quieras. No sé si convendrás en que es difícil considerar imposición algo que a uno le han enseñado desde pequeño, sobre todo porque eso no quita que uno se 'jarte' de hablar andaluz todo lo que quiera. Hay una especie de bilingüismo ahí.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Saliéndome un poco del tema que aquí se debate....
> 
> Cuidado con las palabras nada, nadie, nunca y jamás: Si se usan después del verbo, éste tiene que ser negado. Si se usa antes del verbo, no.
> 
> No sabe nada de Castellano = Nada sabe de castellano
> 
> No va nunca al cine = Nunca va al cine


 
a mi me gusta "que de castellano nada sabe", suena muy medieval y con clase


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

jmartins said:
			
		

> ¿ Todos los españoles ? ¿ Y entonces de qué país son los autores de estas páginas ? :
> 
> http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=idioma+andal%C3%BA&meta=
> 
> Es decir, el español manipulado de los medios. No sé si lo sabías, pero estos medios tienen unos "libros de estilo" o "manuales de estilo", los cuales entre otras cosas fiscalizan hasta extremos enfermizos cómo se debe pronunciar cada 'r' o 'j'. Luego los profesionales harán más o menos caso dependiendo del poder que tengan, pero es un grave error pensar que no pueden ser despedidos por no cumplir suficientemente esas reglas.
> 
> Es decir, que ese "español estándar" no se ha formado de forma espontánea, como muchos ingenuamente piensan, sino que está diseñado con total intencionalidad política. Otra cosa es que, al estar los "media" hiperconcentrados en la ciudad de Madrid, el supuesto español estándar se va pareciendo más y más al dialecto local, que yo llamaría "manchego".


 
Bon dia Martins,

El castellano standard sale de le prensa, TV, peliculas, libros, etc... bien

De que te quejas tu de acento manchego? La editorial mas grande del mundo en lengua castellana es la de tu paisano Sr. Lara Bosch con sede en Barcelona.
Las peliculas, ademas, se traducen la mayoria en Barcelona.

Yo no noto ninguna diferencia de acento entre el telediario de TV1 (Mila, catalan), el de su companera navarra de los ojitos bonitos, la mujer del tiempo Jaumandreu, las noticias en la ETB vasca, o Matias Prats nacido en Madrid. 

Que manchego?


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Por alusiones y en referencia a las criticas vertidas sobre mis opiniones sobre el castellano puro:


Un diplomático alemán que este destinado en el Consulado de Barcelona y hable con acento latinoamericano podrá ser entendido sin mayor problema, pero nunca pertenecerá al grupo de los selectos.


O un diplomático español con acento de Québec en Suiza...
O un diplomático francés con acento de Texas en Londres...


Mi padre ha sido diplomático y he estado en cientos de cenas, comidas y demás parafernalias. Creo que mi opinión está suficientemente cotejada para saber lo que expongo.


Si en EEUU se estudia ahora el español latinoamericano es porque les resulta muy difícil contratar profesorado español. Los diplomáticos americanos, por experiencia, no son precisamente un ejemplo de buenas maneras


La plebe pretende justificar que lo de "noblesse oblige" no existe. Afortunadamente los advenedizos son fácilmente detectables por los que ostentan cierto don innato que sólo de cuna se obtiene.


----------



## belén

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> Por alusiones y en referencia a las criticas vertidas sobre mis opiniones sobre el castellano puro:
> 
> 
> Un diplomático alemán que este destinado en el Consulado de Barcelona y hable con acento latinoamericano podrá ser entendido sin mayor problema, pero nunca pertenecerá al grupo de los selectos.
> 
> 
> O un diplomático español con acento de Québec en Suiza...
> O un diplomático francés con acento de Texas en Londres...
> 
> 
> Mi padre ha sido diplomático y he estado en cientos de cenas, comidas y demás parafernalias. Creo que mi opinión está suficientemente cotejada para saber lo que expongo.
> 
> 
> Si en EEUU se estudia ahora el español latinoamericano es porque les resulta muy difícil contratar profesorado español. Los diplomáticos americanos, por experiencia, no son precisamente un ejemplo de buenas maneras
> 
> 
> La plebe pretende justificar que lo de "noblesse oblige" no existe. Afortunadamente los advenedizos son fácilmente detectables por los que ostentan cierto don innato que sólo de cuna se obtiene.


¡Por favor!

Así que no cuenta cuanto vale la persona sino el acento que tiene ¿no?
Eso es xenofobia disfrazada. 

Si en EEUU se estudia español lationamericano es por PROXIMIDAD GEOGRÁFICA.


----------



## WillyLandron

belen said:
			
		

> Si en EEUU se estudia español lationamericano es por *PROXIMIDAD GEOGRÁFICA.
> *


No sólo eso. La verdad es que España representa mucho menos del diez por ciento de hispanohablantes en el mundo. México, que no solamente hace frontera con Estados Unidos, tiene más de tres veces la población de España. 

Por cada español hay nueve personas en América que habla español. Y creo que veremos muy pronto el día en que la población hispanoparlante de los EEUU superará a la población de España. No le falta mucho.

Además, el comercio con México es infinitamente superior a lo que le compramos y vendemos a los españoles. Sin hablar de los demás países américanos de habla hispana.

Desde de un punto de vista práctico, son pocas las razones para optar por la variedad peninsular.


----------



## jmx

San said:
			
		

> ... ¿ Piensas que podríamos acostumbrarnos a oir una veintena de acentos distintos, muy marcados, en televisión, doblaje de películas, etc ? Desde luego el telediario sería digno de verse
> 
> Cierto que puede haber gente que rechace el castellano ( no muchos, la verdad, en Andalucía el nacionalismo es marginal ), me parece una postura política respetable. Yo hablaba de que culturalmente el castellano es familiar y natural para nosotros, por imposición o las razones que quieras. No sé si convendrás en que es difícil considerar imposición algo que a uno le han enseñado desde pequeño, sobre todo porque eso no quita que uno se 'jarte' de hablar andaluz todo lo que quiera. Hay una especie de bilingüismo ahí.


Imagínate un programa de TV hecho para toda Latinoamérica (tipo festival de la OTI). Aparecerán todos los posibles acentos del castellano, y a nadie le llamará la atención. Pues lo mismo podría pasar en España: ya que un programa se hace para todo el país, deberían sonar todos los acentos españoles. *Sí* nos acostumbraríamos, con el tiempo. Lo que pasa es que primero alguien debería empujar para que pase eso, y parece que a nadie le interesa, bueno, sólo a mí.

Cuando hablas de que "en Andalucía el nacionalismo es marginal", te refieres al nacionalismo andaluz. Pero existe también el nacionalismo español, aunque si vives en Madrid o Sevilla no eres consciente de ello, es como el aire que respiras, "nadas" en él. En cambio cuando vives en Barcelona es más fácil darte cuenta de que no solo existe el nacionalismo español, sino que además tiene un poder enorme. El interés de ese nacionalismo, créeme, es que todos los españoles seamos lo más uniformes posible, en lenguaje, en costumbres, en todo. El discurso de cuánto les gusta a dichos nacionalistas la "rica diversidad de España" es sólo fachada, cuanta menos diversidad haya, mejor para ellos.


----------



## drumu

No sé como ni cuando empezó a llamarse español, pero el término correcto és Castellano, como se han dicho anteriormente.
En españa hay diferentes idiomas: Castellano, Català, Gallego y Basco (o Euskera) y decir que el español es lo mismo que el castellano deja mucho que desear, porque español tendría que englobar todos los idiomas existentes en españa.

En referencia al castellano correcto estoy deacuerdo con San sobre lo que dice del "castellano standard" que suele ser el que se usa en los medios de comunicación.
Dado que en una lengua se pueden encontrar muchos dialectos siempre se toma como "dialecto standard" (digamoslo así) el que se usa en los medios de comunicación, esto no quiere decir que sea mejor o peor, simplemente "és con el que todos nos entendemos". Y pasa con todas las leguas.

Por ejemplo si sabéis algo de catalán, seguro que sabéis el catalan estandard que és el de Barcelona (como el de los medios de comunicación), hay más dialectos del catalán que no se parecen entre si, como el que se habla en Girona, Lleida o Tarragona pero sigue siendo catalan.


----------



## mhp

belen said:
			
		

> ¡Por favor!
> 
> Así que no cuenta cuanto vale la persona sino el acento que tiene ¿no?
> Eso es xenofobia disfrazada.
> 
> Si en EEUU se estudia español lationamericano es por PROXIMIDAD GEOGRÁFICA.



 I saw that too, but I didn’t want to say anything. Believe it or not there is no shortage of people in US who think Spain is in South America, as well as there is no shortage of people in Spain who think Mexico is in Central America (as I've found out in the streets of Madrid). I’m really not that familiar with the views of an average Mexican, but once on a flight in US I was sitting next to a Mexican who was under the impression that they speak Italian in Spain.


----------



## drumu

> ... ¿ Piensas que podríamos acostumbrarnos a oir una veintena de acentos distintos, muy marcados, en televisión, doblaje de películas, etc ? Desde luego el telediario sería digno de verse



Aunque sé que hay un estándard no creo que fuese malo; el país se enriquecería mucho más, la verdad.
En la televisión catalana he podido observar que hay un crecimiento de programas que optan por tener periodistas que hablan dialectos diferentes al standard. Por ejemplo el catalan occidental (de valencia, lleida, etc) A mi me gusta 



> *Sí* nos acostumbraríamos, con el tiempo. Lo que pasa es que primero alguien debería empujar para que pase eso, y parece que a nadie le interesa, bueno, sólo a mí.



A mi si que me interesa  y uno se enriquece.
Es un poco triste ver a personas que no entienden dialectos de su propia lengua >__<


----------



## WillyLandron

mhp said:
			
		

> I saw that too, but I didn’t want to say anything. Believe it or not there is no shortage of people in US who think Spain is in South America, as well as there is no shortage of people in Spain who think Mexico is in Central America (as I've found out in the streets of Madrid). I’m really not that familiar with the views of an average Mexican, but once on a flight in US I was sitting next to a Mexican who was under the impression that they speak Italian in Spain.


I think there are many Americans who are not totally convinced that Mexico and Spain are different countries. Many of those who don't live near the border aren't convinced that it matters either way.

Ask any American where Penelope Cruz and Antonio Banderas are from. How many will tell you with complete confidence that they are from Mexico? How many will care when you tell them that they are from Mexico and that Mexico is a different country?


----------



## Mr. Chaz

"español tendría que englobar todos los idiomas existentes en españa"  No creo que esto sea necesario.

el español = idioma oficial de España (nación) = el castellano = idioma oficial de los otros países hispanoparlantes...que no tiene que incluir los idiomas regionales.

español = ciudadano de España (nación), término que sí incluye a los catalanes, gallegos, vascos, andaluces, canarios, etc. etc.


----------



## drumu

> Originalmente publicado por *diegodbs*
> _ 1. El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. Todos los españoles tienen
> el deber de conocerla y el derecho a usarla._



Como bien dijo diegodbs, si hablamos de idioma lo correcto és decir castellano.
Si le decimos español (como idioma) envez de castellano porqué no llamarlo argentino, o mejicano?


----------



## Soy Yo

Alguien ha dicho: Si en EEUU se estudia ahora el español latinoamericano es porque les resulta muy difícil contratar profesorado español. Los diplomáticos americanos, por experiencia, no son precisamente un ejemplo de buenas maneras

Les aseguro que en Estados Unidos esta no es la razón por la cual se enseña el español latinoamericano .  Creo que aquí se acepta igual el español latinoamericano y el español de España.  Cuando hay un trabajo en la universidad nunca dicen que es necesario que el candidato tenga X acento....o que sea de tal o cual país / región / nacionalidad.  Si un especialista en literatura española (de España) es (o habla como) hispanoamericano, da igual.  Los hay claro que tienen una perspectiva excesivamente eurocentrista... y asocian el español de España con cierto prestigio o snobismo.  Pero hay muchos españoles que buscan trabajo en EE.UU. en las escuelas y universidades...y no reciben "preferencia" digamos.


----------



## jmx

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> Bon dia Martins,
> 
> El castellano standard sale de le prensa, TV, peliculas, libros, etc... bien
> 
> De que te quejas tu de acento manchego? La editorial mas grande del mundo en lengua castellana es la de tu paisano Sr. Lara Bosch con sede en Barcelona.
> Las peliculas, ademas, se traducen la mayoria en Barcelona.


 ¿ Cuándo me he quejado del acento manchego ? En todo caso me gustaría que la televisión pública se hiciera en más sitios, no sólo en Madrid... y en Barcelona.



			
				AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> Yo no noto ninguna diferencia de acento entre el telediario de TV1 (Mila, catalan), el de su companera navarra de los ojitos bonitos, la mujer del tiempo Jaumandreu, las noticias en la ETB vasca, o Matias Prats nacido en Madrid.
> 
> Que manchego?


¿ Es mi imaginación o Matías Prats aspira la mitad de las eses ? Cosa que me parece muy bien, lo que a mí me gustaría es que todo el mundo hable con naturalidad.

Por otro lado la cuestión no es sólo lo que dice el presentador de noticias, es más probable que un niño imite lo que dicen en "Cruz y Raya", por ejemplo.


----------



## diegodbs

> Otra cosa es que, al estar los "media" hiperconcentrados en la ciudad de Madrid, el supuesto español estándar se va pareciendo más y más al dialecto local, que yo llamaría "manchego".


 
Prensa: del centenar o más de cabeceras que existen en España, se editan en Madrid 4 periódicos (El País, El Mundo, ABC, La Razón). En Barcelona 3 importantes (Avui, El Periódico de Catalunya, La Vanguardia), y en las demás ciudades suma y sigue. A nadie se le obliga a leer un periódico editado en Madrid.

Radio: de las casi mil emisoras de radio de España, no creo que lleguen a 10 las emisoras de Madrid que tienen cobertura nacional. A nadie se le obliga a escuchar emisoras de radio madrileñas.

TV: canales de difusión nacional con sede en Madrid (TVE, Antena 3, Tele 5) y desde hace unos cuantos meses (La 4). Televisiones autonómicas cuya sede, lógicamente no está en Madrid: Galicia, País Vasco, Andalucía, Cataluña, Valencia. Estas cinco comunidades abarcan aproximadamente el 35% del territorio, y su población representa un 55% del total de España. A nadie se le obliga a ver un canal de televisión que emita desde Madrid.

¿De verdad hablas en serio cuando hablas de la hiperconcentración de los "media" en la ciudad de Madrid?




> El interés de ese nacionalismo, créeme, es que todos los españoles seamos lo más uniformes posible, en lenguaje, en costumbres, en todo.


 
El interés de este nacionalismo y el de todos; el español, el catalán, el vasco y el patagónico (si existiera). Sólo hace falta recordar que el "euskara batua" nació en 1968, con pretensiones bastante "uniformadoras".


----------



## Misao

Outsider said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure. It seems that Aragonese was only ever spoken in a smaller area than Castilian. Furthermore, the language with the most prestige in the kingdom of Aragon appears to have been Catalan, rather than Aragonese..


 

First of all I want to say that in Aragon we don't speak or have spoken catalán. And secondly, it is not Aragonese, but Fabla. What was spoken in Aragón many, many years ago is Fabla, Fabla Aragonesa. And nowadays there are still many words that we continue using in the every day conversations. 
It is truth, by the way, that they have many words in common, or that are pronounced quite similar, but in Aragón Catalán was never spoken. 

Una aragonesa.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Mr. Chaz said:
			
		

> "español tendría que englobar todos los idiomas existentes en españa"  No creo que esto sea necesario.
> 
> el español = idioma oficial de España (nación) = el castellano = idioma oficial de los otros países hispanoparlantes...que no tiene que incluir los idiomas regionales.
> 
> español = ciudadano de España (nación), término que sí incluye a los catalanes, gallegos, vascos, andaluces, canarios, etc. etc.



En efecto:



> español, la.
> (Del prov. espaignol, y este del lat. mediev. Hispaniŏlus, de Hispania, España).
> 1. adj. Natural de España. U. t. c. s.
> 2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Europa.
> 3. m. Lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, hablada también como propia en otras partes del mundo.
> a la ~.
> 1. loc. adv. Al uso de España.
> □ V.
> capa española
> comillas españolas
> era española
> párrafo español
> pasta española
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Outsider

Misao said:
			
		

> First of all I want to say that in Aragon we don't speak or have spoken catalán. And secondly, it is not Aragonese, but Fabla. What was spoken in Aragón many, many years ago is Fabla, Fabla Aragonesa. And nowadays there are still many words that we continue using in the every day conversations.
> It is truth, by the way, that they have many words in common, or that are pronounced quite similar, but in Aragón Catalán was never spoken.
> 
> Una aragonesa.


Misao, I was talking about the medieval kingdom of Aragon, not present-day Aragon. 
You would have realised this, if you had clicked on the link in my post.


----------



## betulina

> español tendría que englobar todos los idiomas existentes en España.



Hola!
Bueno, yo creo que esta afirmación, que ha aparecido en más de un post, es más que discutible. Los idiomas existentes en España ya existían antes de que se "constituyera" España en si, por tanto que en mi opinión no sería más que un intento de meterlas dentro de un mismo saco, como unificarlas de alguna manera. Aparte, también es una cuestión que puede herir susceptibilidades...



			
				drumu said:
			
		

> Dado que en una lengua se pueden encontrar muchos dialectos siempre se toma como "dialecto standard" (digamoslo así) el que se usa en los medios de comunicación, esto no quiere decir que sea mejor o peor, simplemente "és con el que todos nos entendemos". Y pasa con todas las leguas.
> 
> Por ejemplo si sabéis algo de catalán, seguro que sabéis el catalan estandard que és el de Barcelona (como el de los medios de comunicación), hay más dialectos del catalán que no se parecen entre si, como el que se habla en Girona, Lleida o Tarragona pero sigue siendo catalan.



Hola drumu,
Tu idea también ha salido antes, y, claro, es cierto que se toma una variedad como estándard y es la que se usa en los medios de comunicación, pero no todas las lenguas lo hacen de la misma manera. Hay estándards unitaristas y estándards composicionales. 

El catalán ha basado su estándard oral en una variedad composicional (bueno, de hecho es polimórfica), es decir, que toma las principales características de los distintos dialectos y las mete en el estándard. A partir de ahí, los hablantes "pueden" usar las características que les son propias cuando hablan estándard. Por eso, como bien dices, se oye "el dialecto" de Lleida o de València o otros distintos del de Barcelona en los medios audiovisuales catalanes, porque también son estándard. (Pongo "el dialecto" entre comillas porque no es el dialectos de estas zonas, lo que se habla, sinó características de ellos que se incluyen en el estándard.) El de Barcelona se oye más porque hay un número más elevado de hablantes. Sin embargo, sí que creo que en el doblaje de las películas optan por una pronunciación más central, para no despistar, supongo... 

En castellano, en cambio, no es así, se ha formado el estándard de manera unitarista, por lo que en la televisión sólo se oye una variedad. Almenos, por lo que sé! 

Por otro lado, a mi entender normalmente esto ha sido lo que ha pasado históricamente: Castilla siempre ha tendido a "unificar" y "uniformizar", mientras que la Corona de Aragón era más "federalista". Por esta razón, tal como decía Misao, en Aragón nunca se habló catalán (aparte de la zona fronteriza, ya que la frontera se desplazó), sinó que cuando el reino de Aragón y el condado de Barcelona se unieron, cada uno siguió hablando su lengua. 

Salud!


----------



## diegodbs

> Bueno, yo creo que esta afirmación, que ha aparecido en más de un post, es más que discutible. Los idiomas existentes en España ya existían antes de que se "constituyera" España en si, por tanto que en mi opinión no sería más que un intento de meterlas dentro de un mismo saco, como unificarlas de alguna manera. Aparte, también es una cuestión que puede herir susceptibilidades...


Las lenguas que se hablan en Europa existían antes de que se constituyera la Unión Europea. Si me dicen que el español es una lengua europea y me meten en el mismo saco que el francés o el griego, me quedo tan tranquilo. El gallego no es español de la misma manera que el español no es griego, el gallego es una lengua española porque es una de las que se hablan en España. No veo qué susceptibilidad puedo herir en un gallego por decir eso, si yo no me "susceptibilizo" si me dicen que hablo una lengua europea.




> El catalán ha basado su estándard oral en una variedad composicional (bueno, de hecho es polimórfica), es decir, que toma las principales características de los distintos dialectos y las mete en el estándard. A partir de ahí, los hablantes "pueden" usar las características que les son propias cuando hablan estándard. Por eso, como bien dices, se oye "el dialecto" de Lleida o de València o otros distintos del de Barcelona en los medios audiovisuales catalanes, porque también son estándard. (Pongo "el dialecto" entre comillas porque no es el dialectos de estas zonas, lo que se habla, sinó características de ellos que se incluyen en el estándard.) El de Barcelona se oye más porque hay un número más elevado de hablantes. Sin embargo, sí que creo que en el doblaje de las películas optan por una pronunciación más central, para no despistar, supongo...


No me parece justo decir que el castellano que se suele oír en películas dobladas es por afán unitarista o uniformador, y que la pronunciación más central del catalán en las películas sea...para no despistar. O todos moros o todos cristianos.



> En castellano, en cambio, no es así, se ha formado el estándard de manera unitarista, por lo que en la televisión sólo se oye una variedad. Almenos, por lo que sé!


No es completamente cierto que en la televisión en castellano sólo se oye una variedad. Se oye mayoritariamente la variedad estándard, pero también se oyen acentos canarios, andaluces, etc. En el canal en castellano de la ETB se oye el acento estándard, no creo que se lo haya impuesto nadie, de alguna manera lo sienten más cercano que el acento andaluz o el canario. Suelo seguir con cierta regularidad TV3, no soy capaz de distinguir los diferentes acentos dentro de Cataluña, pero nunca he oído a ningún presentador de la noticias con acento valenciano. Admito que en esto puedo estar equivocado, no sigo TV3 continuamente.



> Por otro lado, a mi entender normalmente esto ha sido lo que ha pasado históricamente: Castilla siempre ha tendido a "unificar" y "uniformizar", mientras que la Corona de Aragón era más "federalista". Por esta razón, tal como decía Misao, en Aragón nunca se habló catalán (aparte de la zona fronteriza, ya que la frontera se desplazó), sinó que cuando el reino de Aragón y el condado de Barcelona se unieron, cada uno siguió hablando su lengua.


La política, los reyes, el federalismo, la dictadura o la democracia no tienen nada que ver con la evolución interna de las lenguas. En Filipinas, que no debe de ser un modelo de democracia, existe muchas lenguas y dialectos; en Francia, con un sistema político bastante distinto al de Filipinas, es todo lo contrario. Las lenguas no se deben analizar con criterios políticos, ni las matemáticas con criterios culinarios.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Decir que en Valencia hablamos catalan es ser irrespetuoso con la mayoria de habitantes de esta comunidad y desconocer las leyes vigentes.

En Espana la mayoria habla el castellano standard. No tiene que ver solo con la region de origen sino con la educacion.
En Madrid, Alava o en Barcelona hay gente que tiene acento o tono de su region, pero la gran mayoria (excepto muchos de nuestros mayores) hablan de tal forma que dificil es reconocer su origen.

En Espana castellano es sinonimo de espanol. El euskera no es sinonimo de espanol, aunque sea espanol. Mi madre habla valenciano y lo considera tan espanol como el castellano. Es mas, el valenciano es exclusivamente espanol, mientras que el idioma espanol no lo es.

En el resto de paises de habla hispana, hablan espanol. No hablan castellano porque lo han simplificado (menos formas verbales, desuso del vosotros, etc) y les resulta imposible pronunciarlo.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

betulina said:
			
		

> En castellano, en cambio, no es así, se ha formado el estándard de manera unitarista, por lo que en la televisión sólo se oye una variedad. Almenos, por lo que sé!
> 
> Salud!


 
Es interesante tu planteamiento. Refexionando un poco, no parece facil encontrar ninguna region o provincia donde se hable el castellano estandard de la television. Ni siquiera Burgos que tienen su tono seco tirando a alaves o Salamanca con sus leismos.

Me gusta la palabra que utilizas; "unitarista". A diferencia del catalan normalizado (mas bien barceloni) o euskera batua (que tira mas hacia el dialecto vizcaino), el "unitarista" (pienso) no se basa en el castellano hablado en ninguna provincia o area en concreto como es el caso del Mandarin que toma como referencia el dialecto de Peking. Sinceramente, no se de que variedad se trata. Esta variedad probablemente se encuentra en un gran numero de hablantes mas que en zonas geograficas especificas.

Bueno, como he estado 14 anyos viviendo fuera de Espanya, hablo varios idiomas y conozco mas paises que provincias espanolas, quizas mi percepcion de tonos o acentos ha variado. Pero asi lo entiendo.


----------



## betulina

Hola diego, veo que me lo has rebatido todo, me alegro  Intentaré explicarte por qué digo qué.



			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Las lenguas que se hablan en Europa existían antes de que se constituyera la Unión Europea. Si me dicen que el español es una lengua europea y me meten en el mismo saco que el francés o el griego, me quedo tan tranquilo. El gallego no es español de la misma manera que el español no es griego, el gallego es una lengua española porque es una de las que se hablan en España. No veo qué susceptibilidad puedo herir en un gallego por decir eso, si yo no me "susceptibilizo" si me dicen que hablo una lengua europea.


Para mí no es que el español sea una lengua europea, sino una lengua que se habla en Europa, por lo que el gallego es una lengua que se habla en lo que ahora es España. Quizá la diferencia es muy ligera, pensarás que soy demasiado quisquillosa, pero no creo que la geografía pueda definir una lengua. No sé, es mi opinión. Por otro lado, yo relaciono español con castellano, para mí es lo mismo. "hablo castellano", "hablo español", para mí son sinónimos. Lo de la susceptibilidad viene porque según a quien le digas que su lengua es española... pues le puede ofender, pero eso es otra historia. Aún así, si aceptáramos que se les llamasen "lenguas españolas", ¿por qué limitarlo a eso? El euskera y el catalán tendrían que ser "lenguas españolas y francesas" y el catalán, incluso italiana. A mí me parece un poco raro...



> No me parece justo decir que el castellano que se suele oír en películas dobladas es por afán unitarista o uniformador, y que la pronunciación más central del catalán en las películas sea...para no despistar. O todos moros o todos cristianos.


 Sí, en eso tienes razón. No sé qué criterio se sigue en el doblaje de las películas.



> No es completamente cierto que en la televisión en castellano sólo se oye una variedad. Se oye mayoritariamente la variedad estándard, pero también se oyen acentos canarios, andaluces, etc. En el canal en castellano de la ETB se oye el acento estándard, no creo que se lo haya impuesto nadie, de alguna manera lo sienten más cercano que el acento andaluz o el canario. Suelo seguir con cierta regularidad TV3, no soy capaz de distinguir los diferentes acentos dentro de Cataluña, pero nunca he oído a ningún presentador de la noticias con acento valenciano. Admito que en esto puedo estar equivocado, no sigo TV3 continuamente.


No se trata de acentos. Es distinto dialecto de acento. Sólo quería dejar ver que hay dos maneras de formar la variedad (sinónimo de dialecto) estándard. Me alegro que en la televisión en castellano se oigan acentos diferentes, pero todos utilizan la misma forma. Con el estándard catalán, me refería que un valenciano puede usar formas específicas de su dialecto en su uso del estándard, que yo no utilizaría, pero sigue siendo estándard. En TV3 ahora mismo no hay presentadores de telenoticias valencianos, pero sí los hay leridanos y hablan el estándard con las características propias de su dialecto. Creo que en castellano esto no pasa, pero puedo estar equivocada perfectamente.



> La política, los reyes, el federalismo, la dictadura o la democracia no tienen nada que ver con la evolución interna de las lenguas. En Filipinas, que no debe de ser un modelo de democracia, existe muchas lenguas y dialectos; en Francia, con un sistema político bastante distinto al de Filipinas, es todo lo contrario. Las lenguas no se deben analizar con criterios políticos, ni las matemáticas con criterios culinarios.


No conozco bien o nada bien la historia de estos países ni su personalidad, ni el respeto que pueden sentir por su historia. No tengo ni idea, repito. Pero yo creo que sí que tiene que ver la política con la lengua. Hay muchas lenguas que lo han pasado o lo pasan muy mal por culpa de regímenes políticos. Pero bueno, sólo quería decir que Misao tiene razón que el catalán nunca fue la lengua de Aragón.

Salud!


----------



## WillyLandron

diegodbs said:
			
		

> La política, los reyes, el federalismo, la dictadura o la democracia no tienen nada que ver con la evolución interna de las lenguas. En Filipinas, que no debe de ser un modelo de democracia, existe muchas lenguas y dialectos; en Francia, con un sistema político bastante distinto al de Filipinas, es todo lo contrario. Las lenguas no se deben analizar con criterios políticos, ni las matemáticas con criterios culinarios.



Bueno, tienes en parte, razón. En Filipinas, el aislamiento, son muchas islas, tiene que ver con el número de idiomas. Pero no es pura casualidad que el idioma del estado español no sea ni el euskara ni el galego. Tampoco es por pura casualidad que ni el corso ni el bretón tengan un reconocimiento oficial en el estado francés. 

La lengua en el estado moderno se imponen. En Francia habían muchas lenguas. Hoy hay muchas todavía. El método que usaron para imponer el francés no fue muy democrático que digamos. En ese sentido, España ha sido, y es hoy, opino yo, mucho más demócratico.

Sí tiene que ver *mucho *la política con el idioma. Cualquier persona que mira TVE sabe que sí. Es evidente. En España el idioma del estado es el idioma de los pudientes. En América, igual. O español, o inglés, o francés, o portugués...todos idiomas coloniales. No es pura casualidad.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> ... Pero no es pura casualidad que el idioma del estado español no sea ni el euskara ni el galego.
> -> Alfonso: si son oficiales en sus respectivas regiones a todos los niveles
> 
> Tampoco es por pura casualidad que ni el corso ni el bretón tengan un reconocimiento oficial en el estado francés.
> -> Alfonso: No, no es casualidad, estado centralista heredado de la cultura borbonica
> 
> 
> España el idioma del estado es el idioma de los pudientes.
> -> Alfonso: la renta per capita de Madrid, Mallorca, Catalunya y Pais Vasco son similares (120% de la UE). Desconozco en que enciclopedia puedes cotejar tu comentario
> 
> En América, igual. O español, o inglés, o francés, o portugués...todos idiomas coloniales. No es pura casualidad.
> -> Alfonso: Jaja, que cosas, entonces la culpa de los idiomas coloniales la tiene Julio Cesar por arrasar con el latin y Asterix por no hablar breton


----------



## Misao

Outsider said:
			
		

> Misao, I was talking about the medieval kingdom of Aragon, not present-day Aragon.
> You would have realised this, if you had clicked on the link in my post.


 
Outsider, I know you were not talkinga about the present day, and I actually read the link. I mean that Catalan was never spoken in Aragón, as far as I know. 
Have you read the link on Wikipedia?. It only explains  the evolution of the Aragon Kingdom. When we lost the territories of Cataluña and so on, then the languages evolved in different ways. That's why we have so many words in comon with catalán and valenciano languages. 
Nowadays there are regions within Aragon where they speak a mixture of spanish and catalán, near the border with Cataluña. 

Ahora bien,vayamos al tema del Thread. He tenido todo un día para reflexionar y he llegado a una conclusión, que el "español estándar" es el que usaríamos un mejicano y yo para comunicarnos. Me explico. El español estandar es el que está desprovisto de notas, de regionalismos, de marcas. Si un peruano, argentino, venezolano...si un hispanohablante no español se comunicara conmigo (española), buscaria en su cabeza el español que crea que yo voy a entender. Al igual que yo intentaría buscar el español que crea que esta persona va a entender. Un español, digamos, neutro. Lo del acento o entonación no tiene nada que ver con el "español estandar".

Aqui mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Outsider

Misao said:
			
		

> Outsider, I know you were not talkinga about the present day, and I actually read the link. I mean that Catalan was never spoken in Aragón, as far as I know.


But I was not speaking about the region of Aragon. I was speaking about the *kingdom* of Aragon, in its extension at the time of the Catholic Kings, that is, Aragon + Catalonia + Valencia + Baleares.


----------



## Laia

Misao said:
			
		

> Outsider, I know you were not talkinga about the present day, and I actually read the link. I mean that Catalan was never spoken in Aragón, as far as I know.


 
No sé si me estoy enterando o no, porque la Historia no es lo mío, pero creo que lo que pasa es que Outsider se refería a "la Corona de Aragón" (la Corona de Aragón estaba formada por Aragón y por Cataluña, almenos a grandes rasgos, por eso de hablaba catalán, no en "Aragón" sino en la "Corona de Aragón", concretamente en Cataluña).

Saludetes,
Laia


----------



## Outsider

Exactamente, Laia. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Laia

Outsider said:
			
		

> Exactamente, Laia. Muchas gracias.


 
Bueno, gracias a ti, por refrescarme la memoria, no me acordaba de Baleares y Valencia...  
Perdonad, a estas horas empiezo a tener sueño y no atino del todo...


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Laia said:
			
		

> Bueno, gracias a ti, por refrescarme la memoria, no me acordaba de Baleares y Valencia...
> Perdonad, a estas horas empiezo a tener sueño y no atino del todo...


 
Yo hablo valenciano y me cuesta mucho entender a los de la provincia de Girona. En Mallorca, imploro a la mare de Deu para entender algo.

El catalan de Barcelona lo entiendo muy bien, pero como en la calle casi no se escucha pues problemas de comprension que me ahorro.

No se si alguno de los foreros que hablan el espanyol occidental (catalan-valenciano-mallorquin) ha estado en Fraga (Aragon) o en Aran (Catalunya, pero Lengua d'Oc). Uff, no entiendo casi nada.


----------



## hedonist

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> Decir que en Valencia hablamos catalan es ser irrespetuoso con la mayoria de habitantes de esta comunidad y desconocer las leyes vigentes.
> 
> En Espana la mayoria habla el castellano standard. No tiene que ver solo con la region de origen sino con la educacion.
> En Madrid, Alava o en Barcelona hay gente que tiene acento o tono de su region, pero la gran mayoria (excepto muchos de nuestros mayores) hablan de tal forma que dificil es reconocer su origen.
> 
> En Espana castellano es sinonimo de espanol. El euskera no es sinonimo de espanol, aunque sea espanol. Mi madre habla valenciano y lo considera tan espanol como el castellano. Es mas, el valenciano es exclusivamente espanol, mientras que el idioma espanol no lo es.
> 
> En el resto de paises de habla hispana, hablan espanol. No hablan castellano porque lo han simplificado (menos formas verbales, desuso del vosotros, etc) y les resulta imposible pronunciarlo.





> En el resto de paises de habla hispana, hablan espanol. No hablan castellano porque lo han simplificado (menos formas verbales, desuso del vosotros, etc) y les resulta imposible pronunciarlo.


So I suppose following that logic that the English language ceased to be English some time ago when thee, thou, etc… where dropped from the standard vernacular. We probably should call English British instead since it’s been simplified, no longer complete, a mere shadow of it former self and whatnot.

But giving this more careful thought, what ever happened to the use of “voseo” in Spain? Oh my goodness wouldn’t that mean that your precious Castilian isn’t as complete as you thought it was after all. Whatever shall you do. Better start brushing up on your voseo then because you wouldn’t want people to think that Castilian has been simplified . The horror.


----------



## diegodbs

Nunca he pensado que el castellano sea ni completo ni perfecto, es simplemente una forma razonablemente válida de entenderme y comunicarme aquí y ahora. 

¿Perder palabras? claro, miles. Así van transformándose los idiomas, se van aceptando o formando algunas, y otras, las que consideramos anticuadas o pasadas de moda (como el empleo de "vos") las rechazamos. Hemos adoptado la palabra "ordenador" del francés, pero no hemos hecho lo mismo con la palabra "computadora" del inglés. Sabemos que computadora es un calco del inglés, y también sabemos que ordenador es otro calco del francés. ¿Por qué hemos preferido una y no la otra?  Ni idea.

Para nosotros, y creo que para todos los que hablan un idioma en cualquier país, el "horror" no es que desaparezcan palabras, el "horror" es utilizar palabras que en ese país en el que vives han quedado pasadas de moda. En algunos países de América las palabras "tú" y "coche" pueden sonar anticuadas, en España "vos" y "carro" han quedado pasadas de moda. La palabra "vos" aparece usada en la literatura española del siglo XVII, la palabra "mesa" también. ¿Por qué seguimos usando en España la palabra "mesa" pero no la palabra "vos", si las dos son igual de antiguas? ¿Por qué consideramos anticuada la palabra "vos" y no la palabra "mesa"? No lo sé, pero así ha sucedido y hemos prescindido de "vos". La percepción de parecer "anticuada" una palabra es distinta para un chileno, para un español o para un cubano.

Según los datos del último censo del año 2005, hay en España 497.000 ecuatorianos, 270.000 colombianos, 153.000 argentinos, más peruanos, bolivianos, venezolanos, dominicanos, cubanos, etc. Yo nunca digo "vos", ellos nunca dicen "vosotros", sus hijos o sus nietos acabarán usando la palabra "vosotros" porque se habrán educado aquí, a ellos les parece raro que nosotros pronunciemos la j con un sonido tan fuerte, a nosotros nos parece raro que no distingan entre s y z al hablar, puede que todos nos consideremos anticuados unos a otros por la variedad de español que empleamos, pero aquí estamos y, a veces, hasta nos reímos unos de otros, o unos con otros, de las palabras que usamos.


----------



## Misao

¡¡¡¡¡Olé, Diegodbs!!!!! Te haría la ola si pudieras verme


----------



## cuchuflete

> Decir que en xx(una región)xx hablamos xx(algún idioma)xx es ser irrespetuoso con la mayoria de habitantes de esta comunidad y desconocer las leyes vigentes.





> *vigente**.*
> (Del lat. _vigens, -entis_, part. act. de _vigēre_, tener vigor).
> * 1.* adj. Dicho de una ley, de una ordenanza, de un estilo o de una costumbre: Que* está en vigor* y observancia.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Well, at the moment, a law says so.  Laws change at different paces, and for different reasons, than languages.

The essence of a language, standard, dialect, or anything else about a vibrant means of communication does not result from a law.  Further, any law regarding languages may, or may not, reflect linguistic realities.  Were there not laws under Franco which prohibited the use of some languages?  Did such  "leyes vigentes" cause those languages to disappear from peoples' minds?


----------



## Laia

Uy Cuchu, entramos en terreno delicado.

La cita que has comentado, que ignoré a propósito, no es más que una declaración de ideas políticas. Es decir, todos los que leemos este thread ya sabemos con que tipo de partidos políticos tiene más afinidad el forero que dijo eso.
Nada más.

En cuanto a lo que era el tema central del thread, estoy de acuerdo con el post núm. 88 de Diego.


----------



## betulina

Sí, yo también ignoré a propósito esta frase; demasiado delicado, como dice Laia.


----------



## cuchuflete

Laia said:
			
		

> Uy Cuchu, entramos en terreno delicado.
> 
> La cita que has comentado... no es más que una declaración de ideas políticas.



Hola Laia,

Estamos totalmente de acuerdo.  He intentado separar la conversación lingüística de los asuntos de política e ideología.


----------



## chaval_gringo

Hola, hello,

i'm fresh here as it can be so, disculpeme ya for replying with a lag.



			
				drumu said:
			
		

> No sé como ni cuando empezó a llamarse español, pero el término correcto és Castellano, como se han dicho anteriormente.
> En españa hay diferentes idiomas: Castellano, Català, Gallego y Basco (o Euskera) y decir que el español es lo mismo que el castellano deja mucho que desear, porque español tendría que englobar todos los idiomas existentes en españa.
> 
> En referencia al castellano correcto estoy deacuerdo con San sobre lo que dice del "castellano standard" que suele ser el que se usa en los medios de comunicación.
> Dado que en una lengua se pueden encontrar muchos dialectos siempre se toma como "dialecto standard" (digamoslo así) el que se usa en los medios de comunicación, esto no quiere decir que sea mejor o peor, simplemente "és con el que todos nos entendemos". Y pasa con todas las leguas.
> 
> Por ejemplo si sabéis algo de catalán, seguro que sabéis el catalan estandard que és el de Barcelona (como el de los medios de comunicación), hay más dialectos del catalán que no se parecen entre si, como el que se habla en Girona, Lleida o Tarragona pero sigue siendo catalan.



or the català spoken in aragon (almost nothing more), valencia, baleares, andorra, southern france.

And speaking about this, and mentioned before, nationalism.. I do live her for a while in barcelona. And still I'm waiting for the first catalan speaking me in catalan, it's all mixed up with spain, la generalitat is using proper catalan.. and that's them only i think, even publicities in the street with errors a foreigner like me would make 



			
				AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> Decir que en Valencia hablamos catalan es ser irrespetuoso con la mayoria de habitantes de esta comunidad y desconocer las leyes vigentes.



¿Qué me digas? Mismo el estatut de Valencia nuevo, muy recién, dice qué es así igual que puedes llamarlo català. Digo, es como el estadounidense también es inglés, ¿no? O el gallego es português. Debemos ver a que tenemos en común, no que nos separa.



			
				Misao said:
			
		

> El español estandar es el que está desprovisto de notas, de regionalismos, de marcas. Si un peruano, argentino, venezolano...si un hispanohablante no español se comunicara conmigo (española), buscaria en su cabeza el español que crea que yo voy a entender. Al igual que yo intentaría buscar el español que crea que esta persona va a entender. Un español, digamos, neutro. Lo del acento o entonación no tiene nada que ver con el "español estandar".
> 
> Aqui mi humilde opinión.



Right on it!




			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Well, at the moment, a law says so. Laws change at different paces, and for different reasons, than languages.
> 
> The essence of a language, standard, dialect, or anything else about a vibrant means of communication does not result from a law. Further, any law regarding languages may, or may not, reflect linguistic realities. Were there not laws under Franco which prohibited the use of some languages? Did such "leyes vigentes" cause those languages to disappear from peoples' minds?



Missed it. Politics DO have an influence on languages. Eg. : let's say, tomorrow we decide (politics), hey, spanish and (let's put a stingy one here) catalan are one language, we bring diccionaries on the market with all words of both included. Give it some time, education of the youngsters and people will speak Castelan (no hard feelings I hope, for noone).
Other eg. : we decide that Portugues, Gallego and Brasilian are, three different ones. Look at Gallego, it's evolving more and more and it 'll finally be some spanish. That's politics, not?


When formed, the states were not that all-and-only English, at one time they've chosen for English (German was second choise, and only with a few votes less), and it worked out. Except for the Amish, German is in the margins now over there. (hey, also politics ) My point is, maybe if Castilian wasn't enforced, but voted for, it would've been accepted more than it is now, in some regions. 
But no matter how keen you are with one or another, even in europe there shouldn't be (more than) 3-4 languages. Sorry (reallllyyyy, please, no hard feelings). Mine, Flemish/Dutch, may drop dead right now. 

That's that.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Me parece que en el proyecto de estatuto valenciano pone que se habla valenciano, no catalán, aunque no estoy seguro porque no va conmigo eso, pero de lo que sí estoy seguro es de que el gallego *no es* portugués y eso no tiene nada que ver con política.


----------



## Laia

chaval_gringo said:
			
		

> I do live her for a while in barcelona. And still I'm waiting for the first catalan speaking me in catalan,


_Bon dia_... I'm the first one?
Yes, we have this problem. When we meet a foreigner, we speak with him/her in Spanish, and not in Catalan. It must have an explanation, but I don't know it... it's an X file.



			
				chaval_gringo said:
			
		

> it's all mixed up with spain, (...), even publicities in the street with errors a foreigner like me would make


This is another issue different that the main topic of this thread... We have some threads about this. Just click here.


----------



## Jellby

drumu said:
			
		

> No sé como ni cuando empezó a llamarse español, pero el término correcto és Castellano, como se han dicho anteriormente.
> En españa hay diferentes idiomas: Castellano, Català, Gallego y Basco (o Euskera) y decir que el español es lo mismo que el castellano deja mucho que desear, porque español tendría que englobar todos los idiomas existentes en españa.



Espero que no te moleste, pero... el término correcto es "castellano", con minúscula, igual que catalán (con acento "agudo" y "n"), gallego (con "ll") y vasco o vascuence (con "v")... aunque ahora resulta que el DRAE prefiere "euskera" a "vasco" para el nombre de la lengua...


----------



## Roi Marphille

Misao said:
			
		

> Outsider, I know you were not talkinga about the present day, and I actually read the link. I mean that Catalan was never spoken in Aragón, as far as I know.
> Have you read the link on Wikipedia?. It only explains the evolution of the Aragon Kingdom. When we _lost_ the territories of Cataluña and so on, then the languages evolved in different ways. That's why we have so many words in comon with catalán and valenciano languages.
> Nowadays there are regions within Aragon where they speak a mixture of spanish and catalán, near the border with Cataluña.


Hola, just some comments for readers information. I don't like controversial in these kind of sensitive issues but...I'd just like to point out that: 
Catalan and Valencian are the same language but they have a different name for some. This is recognised even for Valencian Philologists hired by the Government of Valencia. 
The mixture of Spanish and Catalan that you mention is actually a dialect of Catalan which I guess is truly influenced by Castilian and the old Aragonese language. This is recognised by them (speakers) and by everybody (Governments and philologists).


----------



## chaval_gringo

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Me parece que en el proyecto de estatuto valenciano pone que se habla valenciano, no catalán, aunque no estoy seguro porque no va conmigo eso, ...



Like Roi said, it is the same lenguage, with another name, and like this it is put in el Estatut. This is a conclusion of la *Real Academia* de la *Lengua* Valenciana. Was an article in El Pais, el 7 o 8 este mes. Comparalo con flemenca, holandés, y surinam, lastres son neerlandés. Cuatro nombres por una lengua. 



			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> ... pero de lo que sí estoy seguro es de que el gallego *no es* portugués y eso no tiene nada que ver con política.


 
Well, i've got a friend living there, a portuguese one, says he didn't had to change a little bit to his way of speaking (he's de origin north of lisboa). I've read there are three streams in galicia, one seeing it as a dialect, writing it the way they do in portugal, second one writing it slightly different, and a third saying, like you do, there not a single bit alike (i'm exagurating a bit). it's like português do brasil, portugues under heavy influence of spanish, and while both differ in more or less the same grade, in brasil they keep speaking of portugues, and in gallicia, they don't, although not the official version.
http://www.proel.org/mundo/portugues.htm (search for gallego in this page)



			
				Laia said:
			
		

> _Bon dia_... I'm the first one?
> Yes, we have this problem. When we meet a foreigner, we speak with him/her in Spanish, and not in Catalan. It must have an explanation, but I don't know it... it's an X file.



Hehe  I see i did a typo.. i meant most catalans do speak catalan, but it's so mixed up with spanish (not with spain, i overread that when previewing my message), that I wouldn't neither call it spanish, nor catalan. And I must say, also when speaking to eachother.. 
That makes it a bitch to learn a language if that few people speak it flawless.
about "we speak with him/her in Spanish".. well or they don't mind speaking spanish, or they dislike spanish that much that they prefer speaking in a kind of english I do less understand than i did catalan when I was there a few days.. (yes i know there are people there that speak english properly, but i'm making my point, that even when they don't speak it properly, they prefer it). For that reason I have few catalan friends, although the ones I have are such good people. Probably that's why they're friends, hehe.


----------



## Laia

chaval_gringo said:
			
		

> Hehe  I see i did a typo.. i meant most catalans do speak catalan, but it's so mixed up with spanish (not with spain, i overread that when previewing my message), that I wouldn't neither call it spanish, nor catalan.


This is called "català xava". 
The person who speaks this is called "xava".
Ask Roi Marphille. (He keeps saying to me that I'm xava!)  Just a joke.  Of course I'm not  .
You can ask Mei and betulina too...


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hola, just some comments for readers information. I don't like controversial in these kind of sensitive issues but...I'd just like to point out that:
> Catalan and Valencian are the same language but they have a different name for some. This is recognised even for Valencian Philologists hired by the Government of Valencia.
> The mixture of Spanish and Catalan that you mention is actually a dialect of Catalan which I guess is truly influenced by Castilian and the old Aragonese language. This is recognised by them (speakers) and by everybody (Governments and philologists).


 
It is the same language for the socialist party and the Catalans.

It is not the same language for the popular party and the Valencians.

When I am in e.g. Girona, I use castilian as I don't understand them.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Diogo, 
Voy a enmarcar tu respuesta y colocarla en la pared presidiendo el salon de visitas.
El personaje "este" al que respondes seguramente es uno mas que al no distinguir zetas con eses y elles con y griegas patea el idioma con absoluta desconsideracion. No hay mas que meterse en algun foro hispano hablante de sus tierras.

Hay gente que se esmera en negar la evidencia


----------



## Roi Marphille

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> It is the same language for the socialist party and the Catalans.
> plus all serious phililogists in the Planet Earth, plus the Academy of Valencian Language, plus many hundreds or thousands of Valencian Institutions, plus all serious people not poisoned by the lies of Partido Popular. In fact, many of PP members don't have the guts to admit that they are different languages because it has no sense. They are trying their best though, you know what someone said: "when you repeat a lie thousand times, it becomes true. "
> 
> It is not the same language for the popular party and the Valencians.
> Not all Valencians, only the ones who believe the lies from PP. Many thousands of Valencians know the true. Not even the philologists who were *hired and paid* by PP!!! they have to be professional, don't mess in stupid politics.
> 
> When I am in e.g. Girona, I use castilian as I don't understand them.


sorry, but I must add some comments above. Just for readers information.

btw; I've just had a phone conversation with a customer from 'Banyeres de Mariola' which is a small village from Alacant/Alicante in Valencia. We spoke the same language with absolutely no problem. I spoke in Catalan and he spoke to me in Valencian, which in fact is the same language with a different name. 
I spoke with hundreds of people from Castelló/Castellón, València and Alacant/Alicante using this language with two names. Never had a problem of communication. I've never said "what's that? or what does it mean?" not me nor others.


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> sorry, but I must add some comments above. Just for readers information.
> 
> btw; I've just had a phone conversation with a customer from 'Banyeres de Mariola' which is a small village from Alacant/Alicante in Valencia. We spoke the same language with absolutely no problem. I spoke in Catalan and he spoke to me in Valencian, which in fact is the same language with a different name.
> I spoke with hundreds of people from Castelló/Castellón, València and Alacant/Alicante using this language with two names. Never had a problem of communication. I've never said "what's that? or what does it mean?" not me nor others.


 
I am sorry, but PP is the party governing my Region (my half region, blood). You may wonder why and respect it. This is democracy.

You are correct that some Valencians consider Valencian and Catalan the same language. Normally in every village in Valencia we have the gay, "the tonto del pueblo", and the pro-catalanist. We love all of them as they cheer up our lifes when we comment about these mates.


----------



## Laia

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> I am sorry, but PP is the party governing my Region (my half region, blood). You may wonder why and respect it. This is democracy.
> 
> You are correct that some Valencians consider Valencian and Catalan the same language. Normally in every village in Valencia we have the gay, "the tonto del pueblo", and the pro-catalanist. We love all of them as they cheer up our lifes when we comment about these mates.


 
Te invito a que escojas al azar a un habitante de Tortosa (sur de Cataluña) y a otro de Vinaròs (norte de la Comunidad Valenciana).
Cuando encuentres las 7 diferencias me llamas y te invito a una copa.


----------



## betulina

diegodbs said:
			
		

> pero aquí estamos y, a veces, hasta nos reímos unos de otros, o unos con otros, de las palabras que usamos.



 Y tanto! Siempre me acuerdo de las risas que tuve con unas amigas argentinas cuando decían que "el tren estaba bueno", alabando el buen estado de los trenes en España... cuando yo lo diría para un chico... pero después me reí aún más cuando les dije que corriésemos "para cogerlo"  

Pienso que nadie tiene ningún derecho a decir que su variedad o dialecto es mejor que otro, o que por no pronunciar tal o tal sonido se está cargando el idioma. Cuanta más variedad, más riqueza lingüística, y creo que hay que estar orgulloso de ello.


----------



## Roi Marphille

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> I am sorry, but PP is the party governing my Region (my half region, blood). You may wonder why and respect it. This is democracy.
> 
> You are correct that some Valencians consider Valencian and Catalan the same language. Normally in every village in Valencia we have the gay, "the tonto del pueblo", and the pro-catalanist. We love all of them as they cheer up our lifes when we comment about these mates.


Hi, I'm talking about languages. Pls, don't get confuse; you don't have to be "pro-catalanist" to accept *the very fact* that Catalan and Valencian are the same language. It is just reallity. 
Another thing is politics.
And yes PP (...) governs Valencia. But they lie about the language. This is another fact because they know that they are lying. Which is sad.


----------



## betulina

AlfonsoHKG said:
			
		

> Hay gente que se esmera en negar la evidencia



Tú mismo lo dices. Y es que lo que dice Roi es totalmente cierto: "cuando una mentira se repite y se repite, al final resulta verdad".

Si lo que quieres es que se diga "valencià", por mí ningún problema: hablo valenciano del norte y santas pascuas.


----------



## Misao

Vaya...creo que la he liado un poco...Nos hemos salido del tema que se preguntaba en el Thread...creo que empecé yo comentando lo de la fabla y el català...


----------



## belén

Más aportaciones al tema catalán - valenciano aquí


----------

